# My first impression of SAR



## Daryl Ehret

Last night was my first meeting with the county team, and included approximately 12 members. At the end of the meeting, when asked what I thought, I replied _"it's more bureaucratic than I imagined."_ Guess I arrived in a frame of mind for training, and didn't consider that the general order of business of a all-group meet would be that boooring! Anyway, seemed like a good group of capable folks, and I plan to proceed.

The county team is small, so there's a lot of skills that each person is crosstrained to qualify in, and they are pretty frequently called out (perhaps 3-4 times per month). I've been told the K9 teams are employed more frequently than other team members in the basic ground crew. There's sooo much available training with this smaller group, I don't want to overextend myself. So, I signed up for training in K9, horse packing, ropework, wilderness search, and will attend some basic refresher courses like map reading, gps navigation, and other minor stuff for now.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Most people are surprised that the dog stuff is just a part of it. There is so much to learn - overextend? I think it pretty much takes over a lot of your life.

I think you got divorced earlier? A lot of relationships are destroyed by the amount of time being a SAR volunteer takes if the other partner is not involved.

----

My newest project is to master, with my eyes closed high speed, managing our new 7 dog Astro system and the other handheld GPS units on the team computers and keep all the maps updated in live time and then to get everyone else on the team trained as well as project new sectors as data comes in. 

They need to keep me off the radios. I suck at radios. I hate radios.


----------



## Konnie Hein

And that's why we keep saying that people have to commit to the "mission" of SAR, and that the dog is just one of many tools to get the job done. 

I'm really excited for you Daryl and look forward to hearing about your "adventures."


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Most people are surprised that the dog stuff is just a part of it. There is so much to learn - overextend? I think it pretty much takes over a lot of your life.
> 
> I think you got divorced earlier? A lot of relationships are destroyed by the amount of time being a SAR volunteer takes if the other partner is not involved.


Yeah, so no one to neglect anymore. The only important one in my life is my dog, and he's included. Funny but, the pres and vice pres of this group are married to each other. I'm guessing they were both in SAR beforehand.

Since I'm new, and learning what SAR's all about, I figured I shouldn't sign up for _every training option available_, all at once anyway. Rapid water and cold water training is probably something I'd get a lot of use out of, being on the Yellowstone, a major river that's the cause of many local emergencies. I've heard running the jet skis can be tricky in the fast currents.

I want to concentrate for now, more on the skills I'd require when my dog is deployed. IMO, he's ultimately a greater asset than my own mere self. Good dogs are hard to come by, and remembering one 20 year SAR veteran in Colorado tell me that he never saw a k9 accomplish anything on a search, I want to help change that perception about their usefulness.


----------



## Harry Keely

Nancy Jocoy said:


> Most people are surprised that the dog stuff is just a part of it. There is so much to learn - overextend? I think it pretty much takes over a lot of your life.
> 
> I think you got divorced earlier? A lot of relationships are destroyed by the amount of time being a SAR volunteer takes if the other partner is not involved.
> 
> ----
> 
> My newest project is to master, with my eyes closed high speed, managing our new 7 dog Astro system and the other handheld GPS units on the team computers and keep all the maps updated in live time and then to get everyone else on the team trained as well as project new sectors as data comes in.
> 
> They need to keep me off the radios. I suck at radios. I hate radios.


It would be smart on SCSARDA part to get up with the Foothills team that has had all that technology for some time now if you guys and girls haven't already. Its a very easy system to use. I use to operate it back in the day. The only thing is that you need to keep updating and refreshing to keep a eye on the dog teams, It actually has different colors and you can name each unit. Just a thought though good luck with it and hope you enjoy the system its a nice tool for the trade. Its also great for the safety of your members as well especially when you get into sectors that you cna't transmit out of on radio.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Harry Keely said:


> It would be smart on SCSARDA part to get up with the Foothills team that has had all that technology for some time now if you guys and girls haven't already. Its a very easy system to use. I use to operate it back in the day. The only thing is that you need to keep updating and refreshing to keep a eye on the dog teams, It actually has different colors and you can name each unit. Just a thought though good luck with it and hope you enjoy the system its a nice tool for the trade. Its also great for the safety of your members as well especially when you get into sectors that you cna't transmit out of on radio.



LOL Harry, the day after the recent search, I starting talking with Cheri have just such a meeting!  Foothills use of them drove us to buy them. So I am on a learning curve to manage multiple devices. We also added an external antenna that really boosts the range. We have only had a couple of trainings with them but the learning curve seems not that bad.

Our units are all named "Raven1, Raven2" etc in honor of our first retired dog and show up on the screen that way.

We are still using Maptech TNP and just ordered the streets module since having recent STREET maps was an issue on a recent search and I still like that and topofusion. With the new version, I have 2006 aerials of the entire state on the hard drive.

I *think* you do more with google earth -and have Greenville GIS which has 2009 aerials, but the aerials on Maptech are the same age as google earth. Spartanburg GIS still only has 2006 aerials so nothing to gain there.....Topofusion will allow you to paste in layers from all kinds of maps so I am going to share that with them when we meet. It is not great for rapid response but if you go into a 2nd shift, the ability to lay topos over aeirals and adjust layer transparency really gives some insight for planning purposes. The new maptech will also lay different layers side by side in different screens and move them together.

In either event I am trying to focus on loading the tracklogs into g7towin because THAT program saves them with a time and date stamp and allows you to delete the random spurious points you still ocassionaly get and then you have the files to import into any program you like.

Now, back to being on track with the thread............sorry for the diversion..........


----------



## Daryl Ehret

No problem, I've always had a fascination for topographical maps and mapping software. I've used dozens of programs, but mainly only to recreate 3d computer gaming environments, or scout a new hunting location.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

This is really a perfect volunteer activity for someone who hunts. If you think about it, that is what a search actually is........only the stakes are bigger......


----------



## Daryl Ehret

I have to say, one of the coolest TV shows I've seen lately is "Mantracker" http://www.mantracker.ca/ and a good inspiration that partly influenced my decision to get involved. As far as realworld TV goes, I like that one and "Spec Ops". "Survivorman" sort of bores me.



> _"Two people take off into the bush with a map, a compass and a head start. The tracker is on horseback, armed with a local guide and an arsenal of forensic skills. The prey have 36 hours to reach a finish line some 40 kilometers away without getting caught. How they escape is up to them."_


Perhaps it doesn't apply all that much to SAR, but I've often had a good instinct for predicting what my game will do ahead of time, and it's very satisfying to make a "perfect interception".

I also like to get as close as possible before my presence is detected. I've made it within arm's reach of at least a few deer in my huntin' days. It's not the kill, but the thrill during the chase, the opportunity to outwit the prey, when pressure's high and swift instinctual thinking's required, because you often only get one shot at doing it right or failing completely.

I'd rather be challenged, and being armed with a camera instead is nearly as fun, but the quarry's senses are not as keen or on edge when they're out of season.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Daryl Ehret said:


> Perhaps it doesn't apply all that much to SAR, but I've often had a good instinct for predicting what my game will do ahead of time, and it's very satisfying to make a "perfect interception"..


Go out and spend $25. YES it applies to SAR!

http://www.amazon.com/Lost-Person-B...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265403276&sr=8-1

The database is an ongoing project and we know a team in GA for whom it has been remarkably predictive. The book is a dry read but a great reference work.


----------



## Sarah Atlas

Daryl,
welcome to the world of missed dinners, lack of sleep, total obsession, friends who think you have lost your mind. Welcome to the world of SAR. But for all the sacrifice, you will feel the true feelig of accomplishment, satisfaction of making a difference , a different kind of bonding with your dog in which you really are a team

Sarah Atlas
NJ-TF-1


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Daryl,

Glad you found a team that has something to offer you...and you to it!


----------



## Bob Scott

The first two yrs I was on a SAR team it was without my own dog. 
Learn everything you can because, as was mentioned, the dog training is a small part in the whole picture.
I absloutely loved being the "lost victim" and sometimes watching from afar as the dogs worked the scent. 
Learning how air moves, temp, water movement, how people think, how the DON'T think, compass work, map reading, orentation in the woods, comunication, etc!
I went to seminars on meth labs (Missouri has the highest count in the country), firearms cert, yadda, yadda.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic

How receptive was the sar group of your dog, whihc I assume is working stock GSD?


----------



## Daryl Ehret

They thought he was great. After the meeting, we did a little testing outside with him, and he seemed to meet expectations. One occasion, when the person one time hid behind a 2-3 ft. tall concrete barricade, he hesitated on approach for the toy. I explained, it was probably because he had done some protectionwork in a similar scenario, but that his temperament it totally safe toward non-threat situations.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Welcome to SAR Dryl! You've received some excellent advice from others on this forum. You spoke of not wanting to "over-extend" yourself in training. Well, many types of training are necessary - not just working a dog - remember you and your dog will be a _Team_ and you each have a part in the search effort. You sould like you have a good start in many areas. Years ago I wrote an article called "A Briefing On Basics for SAR Dog Handlers". It discusses issues that I really have not seen in other articles. Other Handlers have said it was very helpful and I'll be happy to PM you a copy if you'd like. God Bless ~ Vi


----------



## Carol Boche

Vi, 

Can you provide a link for this thread to that article? Would love to read it. 

Thanks.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Carol Boche said:


> Vi,
> 
> Can you provide a link for this thread to that article? Would love to read it.
> 
> Thanks.



I would too!


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Hi Carol,

I don't have a link for it. It's just saved as a document in my Instruct folder. I tried to do a copy and paste here but was notified that it was too long. Do you know of any way to do an attachment other than a PM? The only other way I can think of is to send it in 4 separate posts. However, if anyone is interested I'll be happy to PM it.

God Bless


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Me, too!......


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Vi Shaffer said:


> Hi Carol,
> 
> I don't have a link for it. It's just saved as a document in my Instruct folder. I tried to do a copy and paste here but was notified that it was too long. Do you know of any way to do an attachment other than a PM? The only other way I can think of is to send it in 4 separate posts. However, if anyone is interested I'll be happy to PM it.
> 
> God Bless


Not posted on any web site?

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Carol Boche

I don't think it would be an issue if you used a post or four to put it up, but if you want to PM it to me I can see if I can get it up here......


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Carol Boche said:


> I don't think it would be an issue if you used a post or four to put it up, but if you want to PM it to me I can see if I can get it up here......



Would you?

I have no problem with 4 posts but have seen the way articles pasted into posts can sometimes turn into dense blocks of not-very-readable unparagraphed text.


----------



## Carol Boche

I will do what I can, and Elizabeth is here so she can help me too....she is good at that stuff.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Carol Boche said:


> I will do what I can, and Elizabeth is here so she can help me too....she is good at that stuff.



Thanks!


----------



## Daryl Ehret

If you email it to [email protected] and I'll convert it to an Adobe Acrobat file and host it from my website with a link from this thread. That way, anyone who crosses this thread days/months/years down the road won't have to trouble you.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Daryl Ehret said:


> That way, anyone who crosses this thread days/months/years down the road won't have to trouble you.


 
Oh, it's absolutely no trouble Daryl, but I'll send you a copy and also to Carol. No, I don't have a website. I've always kept a very low profile and all my call-outs are by word-of-mouth from agencies across the State of Texas. There are also a few more articles that may be of help. One is on the "Role of the Victim in Training" and is meant to be given to the person playing that role so they'll understand how serious the training is The other is on starting HRD training and another one is "Degrees of HRD Search". If you'd like I can also attach those to you Daryl and to you Carol. Just let me know. If anything they will open up a whole bunch of other discussions :smile: and ideas.

God Bless


----------



## Vi Shaffer

After PMing Carol with a couple of attachments I did a search and found that Flathead SAR has a couple of the article posted on their website. Here are the links:

*Friends of Flathead County Search Dogs A BRIEFING ON BASICS FOR SAR DOG HANDLERS
By Vi Hummel Carr
K-9 Specialty Detection*

*www.flatheadsar.com*

*Friends of Flathead County Search Dogs SEARCH AND RESCUE DOG TRAINING
THE ROLE OF THE "VICTIM"
By Vi Hummel Carr*

*www.flatheadsar.com*

Hope it helps.
God Bless


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Thanks!


----------



## Carol Boche

HAH.....I knew I had seen them before...I actually think I have them in print on my bookshelf..... THANKS


----------



## Daryl Ehret

I'm unable to find them. Maybe cause I'm not on facebook.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Daryl Ehret said:


> I'm unable to find them. Maybe cause I'm not on facebook.


 
I'm not on Facebook either Daryl. But I just clicked on "continue" and it went right to the copy. There are two different links for the articles about 3 links apart. However, I'll PM you with the attachments.
God Bless


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Thanks again.

A BRIEFING ON BASICS FOR SAR DOG HANDLERS (rev.2009)

THE ROLE OF THE “VICTIM”

Degrees of Human Remains Detection (Cadaver) Training


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Very good. Thanks for posting a good link.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Thanks Daryl! Those links make it so much easier! I have a few more on different subjects including one on forensic taphonomy, it you're interested. 
God Bless


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

I would be interested in anything you may have related to HRD.


----------



## Vi Shaffer

Here is one article Nancy. I just did a copy-and-paste. Hope it comes through okay. If not, and you want me to send it as an attachment I will. Oh, I tried opening the links today that Daryl was kind enough to post but am having a problem. My Adobe is updated but they just won't open. I wanted to save the links for future use. Anyone else having a problem opening them?
God Bless 

*Forensic Taphonomy*​​*A synopsis – by Vi Shaffer*​
​​​Overall Definition: The anthropological study of death assemblages and disassemblages after death.

Broader Definition: Taphonomy originally proposed as a term meaning the study of death assemblages or “laws of burial”. Expanded definitions include to encompass the study of the “accumulation and modification of osteological assemblages, from a site formation perspective; focusing on reconstructing the life history of a fossil from the time of death to the time of recovery – including all aspects of the passage of organisms from the biosphere to the lithosphere. 

These broad definitions presume a multidisciplinary approach: biological, cultural and geological. However, in practice, taphonomists have tended to come from the sister disciplines of paleontology and archaeology, as well as paleoanthropology with the primary goals including: reconstructing paleo-environments; determining which factors cause differential destruction or attrition of bone; understanding selective transport of remains and discriminating human from nonhuman agents of bone modification.

Anthropologists are also concerned with soft tissue changes, including decomposition rates and patterns, disarticulation, dispersion of body parts and modification of both soft tissue and bone. (Thus, the overall definition and as it relates to _disassemblage_).

Key goals which underlie forensic investigations, overlap extensively those of taphonomy. They include: estimating the time and circumstances since death; distinguishing postmortem conditions which may serve to confound human identification and determination of the cause and manner of death; and identifying factors which relate to the survival of human remains and other evidence. 

In the book “Forensic Taphonomy” the term “taphonomy” refers to the use of taphonomic models, approaches and analysis in forensic contexts to estimate the time since death, reconstruct the circumstances before and after deposition, physical, and discriminate the products of human behavior from those created by the earth’s biological, physical, chemical and geological subsystems. 

Areas of taphonomy applicable to forensic anthropology: Reconstruction of scene (scene interpretation) – i.e. is the site where the death occurred or is it a secondary location: studies of transport and dispersal, bone modification (_external and internal bone structure, fracture patterns and differentiation of human and nonhuman agents and many other alterations of bone such as cuts, scratches, polish, flakes, punctures, desiccation and discoloration_) and if it occurred from perimortem trauma or scavenging and diagenesis (_any chemical, physical, or biological change undergone by a sediment after its initial deposition and during and after its lithification exclusive of surface alteration (weathering) and metamorphism)_. Estimating time of death by frequent use of other organisms’ biological patterns to construct timetable models. Understanding the growth patterns of plants can assist in both absolute and relative dating features within the scene. 

Areas of Forensic Anthropology applicable to taphonomy: Discovering the many independent variables involved in the postmortem interval, involves a thorough understanding of certain processes results. These include: what happens to flesh and bone in different environmental contexts; which modifications are the result of human vs. nonhuman agents or environmental factors; patterns of modification of certain scavengers, patterns of fluvial
(_refers to all topics related to flowing water. Fluvial usually refers to rivers, streams and sometimes thorough flow, overland flow, and percolation. Fluvial may also refer to glaciers and oceans, though these are usually known as glacial, oceanic and coastal_.) or other types of aqueous dispersion, patterns resulting from natural disasters and patterns of immediate postmortem transport. 

*References *

_Forensic Taphonomy – The Postmortem Fate of Human Remains_
_ Edited by Haglund and Sorg 1996_

_The Human Bone Manual by White and Folkens 2005_

_Advances in Forensic Taphonomy _
_ Edited by Haglund and Sorg 2002_

Vi Shaffer Palo Pinto County, Texas 2007


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Vi, I was able to pull the others from Daryl's web page just fine but could not work with the links you sent.

I will preserve your copyright though....and paste into word cut to PDF for our team library if that is ok. I did that with a lot of old Hatch Graham stuff that seems to be getting scattered.

Shame I missed and can't locate some good articles that used to be with Absaroka for water search [though I do have the old Mirian Hardy and the JJ stuff and a really interesting one by Derrick J Pounder on bodies recovered from water] -- I also wrote one for our team called a synopsis of sar dog training methods about 5 years ago....would be a good one to revisit and revise.


----------



## Denise Gatlin

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I would be interested in anything you may have related to HRD.


 Ditto that please for me as well. I am reading everything that I can on HRD. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

I inquired with Absaroka Search Dogs about the articles, so maybe they'll be available soon.

Also, I made another acrobat file for the article above.
http://www.ehretgsd.com/ForensicTaphonomy.pdf


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Daryl Ehret said:


> I inquired with Absaroka Search Dogs about the articles, so maybe they'll be available soon.
> 
> Also, I made another acrobat file for the article above.
> http://www.ehretgsd.com/ForensicTaphonomy.pdf



Great for hosting a SAR library. I was told the author of the water articles left the team and took the articles but I have not found them.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Their web designer moved out of state, but whether or not that person was also the author, I don't know. We'll see what they find, I guess.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Today, I spent a few hours on a frozen lake, as a coldwater diving team from Salt Lake drilled and scanned under the surface with sonar. It was pretty cool stuff, and I learned a lot.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Very cool, Daryl! Sounds like fun!


----------



## Tammy Riley

I am so excited for you Daryl =D>


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Today, training was at a swim center in Billings for water rescue (aka, water martial arts). I'm starting to feel it, now.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Details! Tell us what you got to do!


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Water rescue scenarios!  Working with the jackets, helmets, and throw ropes, handling the victim, dealing with the panicking victim. I'm not too sure I want to get that detailed.

Today was "ropework", which was again familiarity with all the gear, safety, knot tying, more safety, using the stretcher, and later on doing some rapelling. Clear as mud now, so I'll be going to a few of those.

I haven't done as much training with my dog as I'd like, but soon I hope. Just some very basic stuff, and nothing in cadaver yet, for my dog at least, because I'm concentrating on area search. I'll observe the other dogs in their training though, and assist when possible. They greatly admire my dog Hutch, and expect he will certify quicker than most. There's also a game warden that I'll occasionially train with, who's working on "evidence collection" with his new german shepherd.


----------



## Konnie Hein

Cool! Sounds like lots of fun (and useful!) stuff!


----------



## Tammy Riley

I was on my previous team 1 year before I got a dog. This way I was experienced when it came time to train my puppy.  You'll be glad that it was done this way. ;-) Like I said before, I am very excited for you.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

That sounds exciting. Our team is strictly a search team - all of our water calls are definitely after the fact.


----------



## Daryl Ehret

Unfortunately, I think floating accidents on the Yellowstone river is the reason for a large majority of the callouts here. Certain months of the year, there's 3 or 4 calls a week. If I remember correctly, one section of the river was responsible for something like seven accidents in about a three day period, and some fatalities.


----------



## Karla Peterson

I'd love a copy too
Karla


----------



## Daryl Ehret

If you're talking about the one by Derrick J Pounder on bodies recovered from water, no luck there. It's like pulling teeth, over here.

I've been unfortunate to receive no SAR K9 training at all this year (except at Carol's). More political BS than I can stand, and I seriously doubt there's much to learn from the local handlers, who've not shown any willingness to guide me anyway.

My probational period should be up now, and I hope to persuade the group to hold a course class from an outside instructor, if I'm voted "in" at the next monthly meeting.

There's jet ski training on the river scheduled Monday, but there hasn't been much else in the way of training this year either, other than a mapping software class last month.

I need something I can dedicate my time to that's more dog-related, and routine --like a couple times a week or more.

Kim, if you're reading this, I'm open to suggestions.


----------

